# 4th annual SoCal240SX meet @ Shine Street 1/31/04



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Saturday January 31st 2004, 10AM ~ 3PM

Shine Street
www.shinestreet.com
20925 BONITA ST
CARSON, CA 
310-329-6200

In 2001, we had 35 cars show up...
In 2002, we had 50 cars show up...
In 2003, we had 90!!! cars show up...
2004? Let's make it 3 digits!

Come hang out and mingle with all the online folks, leave your houses and cabins and wake up from your hibernation~

We'll have food and drinks, but as always it's a first come first serve basis.

Visit www.socal240sx.org for updated information!

-alex
www.socal240sx.org


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

-alex


----------

